# Fleas HATE Palmolive!!!



## AriEliyah (Jun 8, 2010)

So, 

Black Beard showed up at home with some fleas. He's almost completely black, and it was lucky that I caught them hanging out, 'round his pink, "private area" region (he WAS scratching)... 
We live in a TINY place, so, IMMEDIATELY, I took all the laundry (incl. the clothes I was wearing/ my bedding) outside (to be washed in my buddy's building's industrial washer/dryer), I vacuumed/ scrubbed our tile floor, and then we showered in (AWESOME, ELECTRIC PINK, Oxy...) PALMOLIVE DISH DETERGENT!! When I dried him off, I saw about 4 dead fleas, upon the white towel (IT WORKED!!)... the infestation wasn't bad to begin with (thank G-d), and I think I nipped it in the bud, but only after a joint (bright pink! Plus Oxy!) Palmolive shower (in my hair, too!!). 
Now, he's sleeping, soundly, on my futon/ bed (he was still damp & shivering, so I put a doubled-over sheet over him, now he's sleeping peacefully). 

I must say, he smells lovely, and his hair is as soft as it's ever been! 

I used to dog-sit a couple of schnauzers in NYC, and bathe them with "Buddy Wash" (i.e.- dog-safe shampoo/ conditioner), and that worked fine and everything, but Feng and Santos were NEVER as soft and sweet-smelling as Black Beard is, right now, after a Bright-Pink Palmolive Dish Soap anti-flea shower... 
Wish us Luck that we are RID of this!!

Cheers,

Arielle


----------

